# Terror suspect



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A man described by security officials as a "terrorist suspect" has been killed after an exchange of fire with security services in the Cairo suburb of Madinet Nasr, local media say.

The area was sealed off by police while emergency services dealt with a blaze caused by the exchange of fire.

Officials say weapons and explosive materials were found at the suspect's property.

The man is alleged to have belonged to an unspecified extremist organisation.

The exchange of fire with the security services began early on Wednesday morning and went on for several hours, local media reports say.

Emergency services also had to rescue other residents of the building using hydraulic ladders, officials told the Al-Ahram newspaper.

The suspect's burnt body was found in the property, officials say.

Initial inquiries have determined that the man had been renting the property for three months, Al-Ahram reports.

BBC News - Egypt 'terrorist suspect' dies in Cairo shootout


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Security forces in Cairo on Thursday arrested five people suspected of hiding weapons and explosives inside a building in Nasr City.  

An Interior Ministry official told Al-Masry Al-Youm that it is too early to say if the arrested suspects belong to Al-Qaeda or another jihadi movement. He added that the prosecution is still carrying out investigations.

A gunman was killed Wednesday after an exchange of fire with security forces in Nasr City, the Interior Ministry said.

The building the man was hiding in caught fire during the fight, and the suspect's body was found charred with no clues to his identity.  

Security authorities said they had information implicating the man of involvement in the attack on the US consulate in Benghazi.

Security sources reported finding 17 bombs, four RPGs, three automatic weapons, and huge quantities of ammunition inside the buildin


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

An Egyptian jihadi ex-prisoner has said today that the guy they killed in Nasr City had been his (Egyptian) cell mate


----------

